# Argon Plasma Coagulation



## jenmar (Mar 10, 2011)

I need a CPT code for Argon Plasma Coagulation of Radiation Proctitis.  The only code I can locate is 45190 which is for the destruction of a tumor in the rectum.  I think there must be a more accurate code...Thanks for any assistance


----------

